# Listening Room Setup



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Behringer MX2004
Behringer Ultra-Curve Pro
DBX-386 Pre-amp
Presonus Studio Channel Pre-amp
DBX 166XL Compressor
Alesis Midiverb III
Focusrite Saffire LE
Alesis Monitor One's
Rolls RA53 Headphone amp
Fostex T-40
AKG-K240


----------

